# Evacuation epidural hematoma



## jdemar (Jun 11, 2013)

Patient had C7 fracture with incomplete spinal cord injury...procedures performed were
laminectomy and decompression C5-C6, C6-C7:  evacuation epidural hematoma, right C5-6 C6-7:  posterior spinal fusion with instrumentation, local autograft and allograft:  use of CT scan and navigation....my question is, do I charge for the evacuation of epidural hematoma and if I do what CPT code should I use?  Thank you in advance.


----------

